# 400gal Tropheus tank



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

8'L x 3'W x 27"H

Wild Caught Duboisis 5-6.5" big
Tropheus sp. red Moliro ~4" big

I tested it before and loved the Tropheus & Shell Dwellers mix: so I have Brevis, Multifasciatus and Ocellatus Blue Zambia in there as well. Different clusters of shells at different parts of the tank and they rock.

Here's the youtube video





and an early full tank shot. I closed the stand since then and cleaned up  around the house


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Awesome tank man... is that the only light you have in the tank?

I have a 300 8ft x 2ft x 30in tall, and the fish just love that room.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

That's the only light for now, will add another one down the road. It's a Coralife Aqualight 150W MH


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

wow! I love it and im sure the fish love it even more. Is that piece of driftwood bringing your PH down?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Nah... I have aragonite as substrate.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Looking good. :fish:

Your duboisi make the moliro look ultra tiny when that really isn't the case. Lol.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Yup :thumb: ...when I first put them in the new tank I couldn't believe that even the Duboisis looked small.

A couple hours later I witnessed the schooling ...all 20 something of them, just cruising around the tank, exploring the new home. Beautiful :fish:


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

I like that 400 gal tank...  
wish I could get one... :thumb:


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

wow fabulous man


----------



## LED (Aug 3, 2003)

Very sweet tank.


----------

